# HTTP-Request InputStream-Problem



## geisi (27. Okt 2008)

Möchte mir einen webLoader programmieren (fragt nicht warum, einfach so)

Das HTTP-Protokoll sieht ja folgendermaßen aus:
Die Anfrag an den Server:

```
GET /test/hallo.rar HTTP/1.1
Host: [url]www.test.com[/url]
```

Die Antwort des Servers sieht dann so aus:

```
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Mon, 27 Oct 2008 11:47:38 GMT
Server: Apache/1.3 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.8.28 OpenSSL/0.9.8f AuthPG/1.3 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635
Last-Modified: Mon, 27 Oct 2008 09:16:16 GMT
ETag: "973736-77ac-490586e0"
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Content-Length: 30636
Connection: close
Content-Type: text/plain

... <bytes der .rar-Datei> ...
```

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass der HTTP-Header der Antwort auf dem gleichen Stream daherkommt, wie die Daten selbst.
Also hab ich versucht mit einem BufferedReader bis nach "content-type: text/plain" einzulesen, und dann den Rest in die entsprechende Datei schreiben. Funktioniert nicht, da der Buffer des BufferedReader mehr einliest(also schon auch die ersten bytes der Datei).
Wenn ich gleich alles in die Datei schreib (samt HTTP-Header), die Datei dann editieren (d.h. den HTTP-Header per Hand rauslösche, klappt es! aber eben ein bisschen umständlich.

hier mal mein code:

```
public Main(URLParser urlParser, File file) throws UnknownHostException, IOException 
    {        
        InetAddress addr = InetAddress.getByName(urlParser.getHostname());
        Socket socket = new Socket(addr, urlParser.getPort());
        
        OutputStream os = socket.getOutputStream();
        InputStream is = socket.getInputStream();
        
        BufferedWriter toServer = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(os));
        BufferedReader fromServer = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(is));
        
        toServer.write("GET "+ urlParser.getFilepath() +" HTTP/1.1");
        toServer.newLine();
        toServer.write("Host: "+ urlParser.getHostname());
        toServer.newLine();
        toServer.newLine();
        toServer.flush();
        
        String line = "";
        while((line = fromServer.readLine()).length() > 0) {
            System.out.println(line);
        }
        
        FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(file);
        byte[] buffer = new byte[1024];
        int n = 0;
        
        while((n = is.read(buffer)) != -1)
        {
            fos.write(buffer, 0, n);
        }

        fos.flush();
        fos.close();
        
        toServer.close();        
    }
```

Übrigens URLParser ist eine eigene Klasse, die mir aus der URL http://www.test.com:8080/test/hallo.rar folgendes rausholt:
protokoll - http
hostname - www.test.com
port - 8080
filepath - /test/hallo.rar
filename - hallo.rar

danke im voraus
mfg


----------



## tuxedo (27. Okt 2008)

>> Also hab ich versucht mit einem BufferedReader bis nach "content-type: text/plain" einzulesen, und dann den Rest in die entsprechende Datei schreiben. Funktioniert nicht, da der Buffer des BufferedReader mehr einliest(also schon auch die ersten bytes der Datei). 

Dann nimm einfach keinen BUfferedReader ... Dann hast du dieses Problem nicht.

- Alex


----------



## geisi (27. Okt 2008)

Wie kann ich dann den HTTP-Header auslesen? vom BufferedReader bekomm ich einen String zurück, vom InputStreamReader bekomm ich nur bytes zurück


----------



## tuxedo (27. Okt 2008)

Es geht ja nicht drum das "aus bytes einen String machen können" wegzulassen, sondern das "buffern" wegzulassen.

DataInputStream kennst du?

- Alex


----------



## geisi (27. Okt 2008)

nein, bisher noch nicht! hab gesehen, dass die Funktion readLine DEPRECATED ist! mit welcher funktion soll ich jetzt Strings lesen?


----------



## tuxedo (27. Okt 2008)

Du sollst keine Strings lesen, du sollst bytes lesen und daraus wieder einen String machen. Schau dir doch mal die Konstruktoren in der String-Klasse an... 

Und warum in <such dir einen Gott aus> Namen bastelst du bei HTTP Dingen mit einer Socketverbindung rum? Wieso das Rad neu erfinden?!


```
URL url = new URL("http://hostname:80/myfile.ext");
        URLConnection conn = url.openConnection();
... new InputStreamReader(conn.getInputStream());
```

Da kannst du dir dann den Header-Quatsch sparen und gleich die Bytes speichern ... Nix mehr mit parsen und filtern...

- Alex

P.S. Und wenn du unbedingt den Header brauchst: http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.net/GetHeaders.html


----------

